# 2019 Auto World Xtraction Release 27 - Class of '69



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Just posted the article, read it here:



https://sites.google.com/a/speedinc...2019-xtraction-release-27-sc343---class-of-69



-Paul


----------

